# What is my best option for DTG printer around $1000?



## Nima

What are my best options for a DTG printer? My budge is the lower $$$$. So perhaps something between $1000 and $2000.


Thanks
Nima


----------



## sunnydayz

You will not find a printer for $1000 or $2000 unless you go to the DIY DTG thread and download T's plans and build one. Seriously you will not find one for that money, they are very expensive machines. That is only my opinion, but I spent $17,000 for mine. You can sometimes find them used but you are still looking at a minimum of around at least $7000 to $8000 for a used one.


----------



## XYLisa

good luck we spent $20k for ours but the quality is great


----------



## Nima

that sucks. I dont have a $20,000 budget. I could get up to $3000 at most if I had to, but i guess I have to wait for DTG.

So what do you guys suggest to do with that kind of budget?


----------



## XYLisa

seems to be a lot of talk about transfers which is something I'm just now starting to look at adding to my business....I'm going to throw that question out myself about the best way for transfers, you just need a printer and heat press


----------



## Nima

you are talking about heat transfer right?


----------



## sunnydayz

If you want a quality transfer, get a heat press and order plasitol transfers. They are the same as screenprint, well actually that is what they are, screenprints done on transfer paper so you can apply them as you need. Hope this helps 

here is a great comparison test Rodney did with the different plasitol transfer companies http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html

Also if you use the search function at the top right of the page you will find alot of great info on all types of transfers, just put in the search what you want to find 

Have fun at the forum, you will learn alot here


----------



## XYLisa

what if you want to print the transfers yourself though


----------



## sunnydayz

There are some ok light transfers but the opaque I think has still got away to go till it is up to retail quality in my opinion. If you look in the heat press and transfer section of the forum there are alot of threads with info on the best products available.


----------



## binki

u could always lease one...


----------



## Catbox

The Chromablast ink and paper is pretty cool... I helped a guy who was starting out and the designs i made for him printed nicely...looked good and had a pretty soft hand... not sure about washability but they should be pretty good

He was using C88 Epson printer and a small heat press... around 800-1000 bucks for the setup...


----------



## scpromos

Nima said:


> What are my best options for a DTG printer? My budge is the lower $$$$. So perhaps something between $1000 and $2000.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Nima


You could outsource the work to someone like contractdtg.com. That way you don't have to make the initial investment. It depends on the type of work you're doing though.


----------



## Rodney

XYLisa said:


> what if you want to print the transfers yourself though


It depends on the quality you're looking for and the type of designs you want to do.

Some people use inkjet transfers or laser transfers which you can print yourself, but I don't think the quality of those is good enough for retail sale (although some people do it and have done it for years).

If your designs are single color images, you could get a heat press and a vinyl cutter and make the designs yourself.

Outsourcing the production isn't such a bad thing though, especially if it allows you to deliver a great product to your customers and saves you the investment of expensive equipment that your business may not be ready for yet.

As your business grows and gains profit, then you can have a better idea of which equipment you want to invest in (if any).


----------



## Gunslinger

Catbox said:


> The Chromablast ink and paper is pretty cool... I helped a guy who was starting out and the designs i made for him printed nicely...looked good and had a pretty soft hand... not sure about washability but they should be pretty good
> 
> He was using C88 Epson printer and a small heat press... around 800-1000 bucks for the setup...


I was given a sample of Chromablast on a white Hanes tagless tee, last august. I have worn and washed it nearly every week (typical guy washing everything casual he wears in warm water). My wife was told by a couple of other dealers, during the show, that Chromablast was fine for about 15 washes. After 20+ washes, I have to say it held up better than the screen printed Hanes logo tag on the back of the collar. Definately, comparable to DTG. I can snap off a pic, if y'all want. My only complaint is the faint outline of the paper around the print, but that may simply be a press issue.


----------

